# Where to watch Bellator?



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Where can I watch Bellator?

Never really bothered with it before but I feel i may be missing out.

Im in the UK so Online.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

stream it killz, you cant watch prelims outside of usa and a few other countries though


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Where can you watch it afterwards, i.e, not live?

Legally if possible.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Where can you watch it afterwards, i.e, not live?
> 
> Legally if possible.


oh i use fightvideomma.com for every mma and sometimes boxing replay fight, theres most of the main card fights up there now i just saw the king mo fight and shalabut vs martinez KO. as for live the only way to see is stream


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one... just saw the King Mo fight... man.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it wasn't even a hard or fully fledged spinning back fist, mo has 0 chin and jeff can't make him floyd only a few months into training with mo keep your hands up stupid


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah he deserved to get KOd with his hands that low


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Moved this to where it should be...


:bye01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't available on some channel in the UK?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Isn't available on some channel in the UK?


Nope. At least not that I've ever seen.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Na we don't get Bellator. We used to get OLD Bellator events on the Extreme Sports channel, but that was a while ago.

It sucks, a lot.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy shit man you have been missing out big time. This season has been pure gold. How can you not watch Douglas Lima and live with yourself? Bellator has been amazing in 2013. They aren't near as strict as Zuffa so you can find some fights on youtube.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Through their channel of course.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I watch what I can online but I don't have as much interest if it isn't live, and it's a struggle to watch them live, at the time they're on, via a shitty stream, on weekdays.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

K R Y said:


> I watch what I can online but I don't have as much interest if it isn't live, and it's a struggle to watch them live, at the time they're on, via a shitty stream, on weekdays.


That breaks my heart. Especially the way this season has been going. It's been fantastic. Ignore last night's main event, the majority of the fights have been amazing. They have really been having a great year. Trust me you won't regret looking up the highlights. Usually mmajunkie or someone will have the highlights from each night. The video I posted is just from 1 night. Some great stuff. Can't wait to see Douglas Lima knockout Killa Bee again in their rematch.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

All this awesome is from last night. 


























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now those are some good fights.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

That chick on the womans fight totally looked like a 15 year old boy, so much so that I was questioning weather she was a chick all the way through the fight.

Im in the same boat as TS, Im starting to look forward to Bellator events more than UFC at the moment. Its sad that I have to 'aquire' them instead of watch them on TV.

Lots of finishes in Bellator, although they do let scrubs go up against absolute killers most events.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's probably how they're trying to get established.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

We have seen plenty of heavy favorites get finished in Bellator. It's just like the prime SF days, sometimes you have mismatches that turn into epic finishes. 
But King Mo, Babalu, Petruzelli, Falcao, Pellegrino(went from SD vs Tibau to being KO'd by Pitbull in 6 months) were all finished in Bellator. Plenty of other favorites have been finished as well. There have already been a ton of upset this season on Bellator.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm kind of surprised all these UFC and top vets are getting upset. Then again that goes to show that anything can happen in MMA. Just goes to prove that Bjorn Rebney was right when he said they're out to establish their own stars.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm kind of surprised all these UFC and top vets are getting upset. Then again that goes to show that anything can happen in MMA. Just goes to prove that Bjorn Rebney was right when he said they're out to establish their own stars.


We have seen some legit and young monsters emerge in Bellator, that's for sure. There are plenty of guys over there right now that Zuffa would love to have. They would snatch up the Pitbull brothers in a heartbeat. Also man Russia has really showed out in Bellator recently. I'm sure Dana wouldn't mind getting his hands on a couple. You know with the whole Global expansion thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we know he's got a hold of one of the Bellator fighters in Hector Lombard and is trying to get a hold of Eddie. I do think it's wrong though that Rebney is cock blocking Zuffa though. Eddie and Zuffa signed his contract in good faith and he pulls this crap.


----------

